# 1, 2, 3....gooooooooo art photography!



## photojenny (Sep 23, 2005)

www.creaturecrush.com

this is my site. you can see my photos, some short animations and films, as well as see some sweet ascii that is utilized.


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 24, 2005)

ascii art! woohoo! I hadn't see that stuff for ages - neat idea & thanks for sharing


----------

